# Ariens 828 SHO 2017 Too fast



## yamahags340 (Dec 1, 2016)

Hey guys,

This is my first post here, I have consulted your forum a lot before fixing my choice on my new snowtrower. After looking a lot between the ariens & the Toro I choose the Ariens. I bouth a 828 SHO 2017. I was waiting nervously for the first snow coming to try it like I was waiting to try my snowmobile. Then I try it, after 1 shot I found it waay too fast on first speed. So the evening after I try to adjust the bolt on the arm to see if I could adjust it better. I found myself to be at the limit of the adjusment before getting into reverse on first gear and it still way too fast. It's like walking and trying to play with the chute at the same time. I think the first speed should like my old piece of crap, like a snake. Wheel is slipping because it's going too fast for the snow it's have to take. So my question is, does it's have other adjusment other than the lever going to the arm to play with? I'm a little bit frustrated right now. Tomorrow I'm going to the dealer who send me the unit to see if they can do something.

By the way sorry for my english, I'm french I'm missing some technical terms sometimes.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

That is very strange.. You may want to consult with your dealer on this. On my Deluxe 28 SHO 1st gear was practically crawling.


----------



## yamahags340 (Dec 1, 2016)

What year is your? I will go to my dealer after the job, I hope there is something to do I will be upset paying that much for a unit going like this.


----------



## Blackstar (Dec 27, 2010)

Sounds like something is out of whack. I have a 2 year old Platinum 30 SHO and blow some heavy snow in 2nd. 1st is really crawling along, ok for large drifts. Check with your dealer...


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

The Ariens range does not show a 828 SHO model. The Deluxe 28 SHO is 306 cc and 15 ft lbs of torque which is way more than 8hp. The 254 cc and 12.5 ft lbs of torque on the Deluxe 28 may be 8hp. So there is a question there as to which model you have.

The gearshift adjustment to position the rubber tired wheel relative to the driven disc is the only user adjustment for ground speed. First position in forward range of gear selector has the rubber tired wheel very close to the center of the disc and as others have said is extremely slow; you are just shuffling your feet (not walking even) to keep up with machine's progress. Your description of the position of the rubber tired wheel against the driven disc seems to confirm first gear being close to reverse.

There are many manufacturer options to adjust the ground speed including a larger pulley on the engine shaft to drive a smaller pulley on the driven disc. There are gears and chain to transfer power to the drive axle where the ratios could be changed for more or less ground speed. And a change in the diameter of the wheel/tire combination would also change ground speed. 

Your dealer will figure it out.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

yamahags340 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> This is my first post here, I have consulted your forum a lot before fixing my choice on my new snowtrower. After looking a lot between the ariens & the Toro I choose the Ariens. I bouth a 828 SHO 2017. I was waiting nervously for the first snow coming to try it like I was waiting to try my snowmobile. Then I try it, after 1 shot I found it waay too fast on first speed. So the evening after I try to adjust the bolt on the arm to see if I could adjust it better. I found myself to be at the limit of the adjusment before getting into reverse on first gear and it still way too fast. It's like walking and trying to play with the chute at the same time. I think the first speed should like my old piece of crap, like a snake. Wheel is slipping because it's going too fast for the snow it's have to take. So my question is, does it's have other adjusment other than the lever going to the arm to play with? I'm a little bit frustrated right now. Tomorrow I'm going to the dealer who send me the unit to see if they can do something.
> 
> By the way sorry for my english, I'm french I'm missing some technical terms sometimes.


Your dealer shoul take care of it.
As a side note, how fast is Reverse? The way you are describing I would think that 1st speed reverse is way too slow or does not move at all which would explain the out of adjustment friction wheel (too far towards forward speeds).


----------



## yamahags340 (Dec 1, 2016)

Hey guys, yes you are right i got a deluxe 828 sho. So I get back from my dealer and apparently another change on the 2017 model is that it's 7% more fast. We made a drag between a 2016 and a 2017 on first speed and we saw the difference. The adjusment was at is maximum and was too fast for me . I'm not plowing 1000 feet of fluffy snow. the motor was forcing way more im deep road snow with the will slipping. Aniway they offer me to switch for a 2016 and that what i have done . On the 2017 the weight balance was better and i think the auto turn system was working better but men i can live for 20 years with a machine too fast for what I need. The plowing season just start here so I guess they didn't get too much complaint for now but who knows for the future. May be it's just me tho.


----------



## yamahags340 (Dec 1, 2016)

I know that you can change ratio inside the machine if the operator adjustments is not enough but my dealer is not gonna modify the machine because the parts is not good for me and on the other hand i will be frustrated if I have to start to change parts on a brand new unit that worth 2k. I would like to esr from other buyer of 2017 what they think about their machine


----------



## Erick (Aug 24, 2016)

This is an interesting post. It sounds like had the new deluxe 2017 28 sho? I have the same model & didn't feel it went too fast on a dry run in first gear. But I have not had the chance to test mine out in snow because we haven't gotten any yet. Hopefully this wknd a storm is supposed to roll in up to 10" 

Did you buy from a ariens dealer or big box store such as home depot?


----------

